# Favorite Figurado?



## emdub23 (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm looking at purchasing a box pretty soon but I can't decide what to go with? Right now it's between the Monte#2, BBF, and Dip#2. I'm looking for one that ages well.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

all 3 are good. I'd personally go with the monte#2. Have you ever had Upmann #2's? Similar, but a little different from the montes. I like em even better.


----------



## JDC20 (Feb 11, 2004)

I think I would go with the Upmann #2's as well. They seem to be more consitent than the Monte #2's. I haven't been real impressed with any of the BBF's I have had recently.


----------



## MadMac (Dec 6, 2003)

I have a cab of BBF's from '03 that just rock!! As well I would also look at the VR Unicos, they are some kickass smokes especially from '03.:w 

MadMac


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Hey,

Don't overlook the Sn Cristobal La Punta. One intenxe & flavorful little bugger!!

MoTheMan


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lots of good suggestions.

But IMHO... the Upmann 2 is the best of the bunch with Monte 2 and BBF a close second and third.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*P.S.*

BTW, is




> *Crush your enemies, see them driven before you and hear the lamentations of their women*


a quote by Atilla the Hun?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Well I bought a Upmann2 yesterday that will be sleeping in my Humi for awhile. Never had the Mont2 two, but have heard pretty good things about them. Me I love the BBF, but I'm a Boli fan. SO I would say get those, but I don't have the expierence with the other two to make a fair comparison.




u


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: P.S.*



MoTheMan said:


> *BTW, is
> 
> Crush your enemies, see them driven before you and hear the lamentations of their women.
> 
> a quote by Atilla the Hun? *


Conan the Barbarian


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: P.S.*

BTW:

It was his answer to a question from his master before he was given his freedom.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 31, 2003)

The Partagas Pyramide LE is my favorite.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

Don't overlook the upmann #2. It happens to be my favorite cigar period. They are great right out of the box and get way, way better with age! Next to the upmann the BBF is the way to go; very consistent with that big bold bolivar flavour.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

aged BBF's and monte2's are tasty, but i think my favorite figurado at the moment is diplo#2. 

perfect midday cigar, mellow flavors but enough power to handle the job:w


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

i just smoked a 3+ yr old dip2 that was excellent... they are great cigars, but i think i'll go along with flipflop and say hup2- it seems to me that hup2 is always on...


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for the Conan the Barbarian (i.e. Governor) quote flipflop.

DaveC, you got my mouth watering with your description of the Diplo2. Am gonna have to pick me up one or a couple to try (again).

MoTheMan


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I prefer a little more strength in cigars.
My personal favorite is the Monte #2.
That and the BBF are the stronger of the bunch.
Next would be the Diplo followed by the H Up.


----------



## JDC20 (Feb 11, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> *I prefer a little more strength in cigars.
> My personal favorite is the Monte #2.
> That and the BBF are the stronger of the bunch.
> Next would be the Diplo followed by the H Up. *


So Bruce5, you think the Diplo and the Monte are stronger than the Upmann? I seem to think that the Upmann #2 is stronger than both the Monte and Diplo and a lot of the time stronger than the BBF, I have yet to have one that I thought was "strong".


----------



## djpsr (Jan 1, 2000)

flipflop is right...upmann 2 is the best of the bunch, especially with a few years on it.


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

All three are good but the Monte 2 for me.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bolivar is my favorite Brand but I'm not a huge Boli. Belicosos fan. Just a matter of personal taste. The Upman No.2 is more consistant than the Monte 2's, but there is a reason the Monte's are in higher demand and therefore don''t have as good quality control. When the Monte's are on, they are far better than an Upman (to my taste buds anyway). I would also recommend the San Cris. La Punta. Very smoothe complex cigar, med-strength.:w


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

:w 
OK, just to be a devil here, let's not forget that the Cohiba Pyramid (not the LE) is also a great smoke as well.

MoTheMan


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Mo, your right it is a very nice smoke, but also quite a bit more $. Have you seen them anywhere besides Canada?:w


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Nope!
Just in Canada . . . and you're right, they are a lot mre $$. Otherwise greedy me would have 4 or 5 boxes of them on hand (heh heh heh).

MoTheMan


----------

